# My First experiance with Stahls cad cut directand their heat transfer vinyl Not So GoooooD!



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

First Off id like to say Im not knocking Stahl's , and Ill try to put this into perspective with no disrespect. Over the past couple years Ive been watching lots of Youtube videos from Josh elsworth and cadcut direct and all I can Say is Im impressed! Josh does an outstanding job creating and marketing, And Ive learned a lot of Tricks of the trade from his videos.
With that being said...2 Months ago I decided to try cad cut vinyl So I ordered some of their "FREE SAMPLES" and have yet to receive them. Last wendsday After watching Joshes video on reflective and carbon fiber, [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VATHth-dP4E[/media] and figured Id give it a try it looks good!, So I ordered 1 yd of each and 2 yds of each black and white superfilm. I ordered wendsday (suposed to be 2 day delivery) received it on monday. Last night got home and opened the box only to find out that the vinyl was treated roughly and the carriers weren't sticking. Ill post pics below. they were very roughly cut and torn in some areas. Also Most every ware ive ordered by the foot or by the yard comes continuous Not here, they came in 2 separate yards...that's a bummer. This morning i figured Id give the stuff a chance and put it threw my cutter. witch started bunching up right away because the vinyl was not adhering to the carrier so i threw out about 8 in of the carbon fiber until i could get to the center of the roll where it was adhering better. This also happened with the reflectivevinyl but not as bad and did not bunch up just misplaced the design. Did i mention it comes with 2 carriers? a front and a back, yeah i didn't know that either, so i cut my design then had to peel off every little existing piece of the pink clear carrier pain in the ***! so im assuming you suposed to peel off this carrier before you cut? So I got my logo in position with the reflective (320 deg med press for 3 seconds to get it to tack and cold peel) then i layered it with the carbon fiber (hot peel for 15 seconds at 320 deg med press) started to peel of the carrier and the carbon fiber didn't adhere completely to the reflective, and the reflective came right off the shirt peeled off like duck tape....What did I do wrong was it the application or the tack of the vinyl? I havent tryd the superfilm yet im hoping for a better experiance with that, but at 11$ A yard for super film, 20$ a yd for reflective, and 14$ a yd for carbon fiber, I think i might be sticking to my regular supplier I know to many of you thatsnot a lot but for me just a small buisness and trying to make it on my feet, and i cand sell this to my costomers Im loosing out, hopefully im did something wrong and will try this again tomorrow.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

I use Siser easyweed and easyweed stretch and never had a problem. The carrier is very sticky.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

macman29681 said:


> I use Siser easyweed and easyweed stretch and never had a problem. The carrier is very sticky.


 Yes That is my normal vinyl, I like siser just a bit thick and was looking for an alternative. and I dont believe they sell carbonfiber yet


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> Yes That is my normal vinyl, I like siser just a bit thick and was looking for an alternative. and I dont believe they sell carbonfiber yet


Have you tried the easyweed stretch? It has to be 1/2 the thickness of the regular material. It is awesome. Just limited colors.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Will be getting it onmy next order ive beenusing Joto's multicut for streach, but i like the feel of streach better on any shirt, so im going to order streach with my next order from siser thanks!


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

macman29681 said:


> Have you tried the easyweed stretch? It has to be 1/2 the thickness of the regular material. It is awesome. Just limited colors.


Have you layerd this stuff yet? a lot of my designs have layers and was wondering how it did on normal cotton tshirts


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> Have you layerd this stuff yet? a lot of my designs have layers and was wondering how it did on normal cotton tshirts


I have layered both and the stretch has a much better hand layered. However, you are limited on your colors.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

"Did i mention it comes with 2 carriers? a front and a back, yeah i didn't know that either, so i cut my design then had to peel off every little existing piece of the pink clear carrier..."

You are supposed to remove the pink protective sheet before cutting. It's not a "carrier" sheet like most vinyls. We ran into the same thing with Gorilla Grip.

*Cutting Notes*

Remove pink plastic liner. You should always test cut prior to any production run. Remember cutter settings will need to be adjusted as your blade ages. For optimal cutting and weeding, maintain a line thickness of at least 1/32” for lettering & logos."


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Blue92 said:


> "Did i mention it comes with 2 carriers? a front and a back, yeah i didn't know that either, so i cut my design then had to peel off every little existing piece of the pink clear carrier..."
> 
> You are supposed to remove the pink protective sheet before cutting. It's not a "carrier" sheet like most vinyls. We ran into the same thing with Gorilla Grip.
> 
> ...


Seems ridiculous especially if you buy a large roll


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I like Stahls and have only ever used there product from the start. I mostly use fashion film lite but do buy a lot of twill that I laser cut with. I have had several times that part of the roll was damaged or not sticking to the carrier OR that they put a label on it that wont come off totaly and ends up ruining a good amount of the roll. Had it alot on the perma twill large sections that its like the adhesive isnt sticking or something and its pretty much just cut it off the roll and throw it on the garbage.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> First Off id like to say Im not knocking Stahl's , and Ill try to put this into perspective with no disrespect. Over the past couple years Ive been watching lots of Youtube videos from Josh elsworth and cadcut direct and all I can Say is Im impressed! Josh does an outstanding job creating and marketing, And Ive learned a lot of Tricks of the trade from his videos.
> With that being said...2 Months ago I decided to try cad cut vinyl So I ordered some of their "FREE SAMPLES" and have yet to receive them. Last wendsday After watching Joshes video on reflective and carbon fiber, [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VATHth-dP4E[/media] and figured Id give it a try it looks good!, So I ordered 1 yd of each and 2 yds of each black and white superfilm. I ordered wendsday (suposed to be 2 day delivery) received it on monday. Last night got home and opened the box only to find out that the vinyl was treated roughly and the carriers weren't sticking. Ill post pics below. they were very roughly cut and torn in some areas. Also Most every ware ive ordered by the foot or by the yard comes continuous Not here, they came in 2 separate yards...that's a bummer. This morning i figured Id give the stuff a chance and put it threw my cutter. witch started bunching up right away because the vinyl was not adhering to the carrier so i threw out about 8 in of the carbon fiber until i could get to the center of the roll where it was adhering better. This also happened with the reflectivevinyl but not as bad and did not bunch up just misplaced the design. Did i mention it comes with 2 carriers? a front and a back, yeah i didn't know that either, so i cut my design then had to peel off every little existing piece of the pink clear carrier pain in the ***! so im assuming you suposed to peel off this carrier before you cut? So I got my logo in position with the reflective (320 deg med press for 3 seconds to get it to tack and cold peel) then i layered it with the carbon fiber (hot peel for 15 seconds at 320 deg med press) started to peel of the carrier and the carbon fiber didn't adhere completely to the reflective, and the reflective came right off the shirt peeled off like duck tape....What did I do wrong was it the application or the tack of the vinyl? I havent tryd the superfilm yet im hoping for a better experiance with that, but at 11$ A yard for super film, 20$ a yd for reflective, and 14$ a yd for carbon fiber, I think i might be sticking to my regular supplier I know to many of you thatsnot a lot but for me just a small buisness and trying to make it on my feet, and i cand sell this to my costomers Im loosing out, hopefully im did something wrong and will try this again tomorrow.


Hi Terry - thanks for your feedback. Obviously this is far from the customer experience that we desire to give. There is a lot to cover on this one and correct, so if you would be kind enough to PM me your contact details we will give you a call and take care of replacing or crediting where necessary. Our whole goal is to help make your business successful, so we don't want to put you at a disadvantage where your money is wasted on products that don't arrive in a good condition. Anyways, we want your business, PM me and we will make this right.

Sorry for the inconvenience.
Josh


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> Seems ridiculous especially if you buy a large roll


On some products, especially those with a nylon adhesive, a protective carrier is required so that the rolls don't become "stuck together" in varying storage conditions. This is true of Carbon Fiber, Gorilla Grip II and most of our Reflective products.

If you save the protective liner it is quite handy for sticking your weeded designs to so they don't pick up lint, dust etc. prior to heat pressing.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> Yes That is my normal vinyl, I like siser just a bit thick and was looking for an alternative. and I dont believe they sell carbonfiber yet


And lastly our best alternative to Siser Easyweed is Fashion Film. It is slightly thinner and has similar production aspects; cuts easy, sticky backing, a little stretch, soft. It is 88 microns thick, so it is about 10% lighter than Easyweed. Also has a matte finish vs the semi-gloss.

Thanks again for trying us! PM me, I will personally make sure the free samples go out.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you Josh your a good Associate, cant say that for a lot of other company's


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics of the carbon fiber on both ends, I tried to flatten out the bubbles and wrinkles with my squeegee but they just kept coming back.


----------



## maksoks (Nov 14, 2013)

I have only every had great service and luck dealing with Stahls. Hopefully they make it right.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

maksoks said:


> I have only every had great service and luck dealing with Stahls. Hopefully they make it right.


Yes they have, And sorry I shoulda updater reght away but i been busey. Josh has personaly made it right, and good on the sales end, as for some products im still not convinced but I will be giveing them a second chance, and I plan on placeing another order tomorrow. One of the samples i recieved that was pre-pressed was lifted of the meterial. I also recieved a good amount of fashion film that has a wonderfull feel and is very thin, with a sticky carrier. I love the variety of meterial that Stahls offers, I hope my relationship with Stahls can remain on the positive side, Thanks again Josh for your Help.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok just had another bad experience with this company and as I praise Josh for trying to save his customers I will never do business here again The customer service was extremely rude! especially the one who handled the credit department. Stahls had once again Denied my Credit card but took the money off, I got the run around for a while ended up calling my credit card company and they said that stahls needed to let go of the money and send a fax. Stahls Credit department would not send a fax and got really frustrated on the phone, like this was all my fault! She said whats the number on the card and said she would call them and hung up! I like the Super film by Stahls, Because I can heat it at 400 Deg and press hard for 20 sec for a screen print feel, does anyone else know another company that has a similar film?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Terry - I responded in another thread, but to answer your question specifically about Superfilm - there is not another product in the market that I know of that leaves this waterbased screen print effect.

We have several distributors that resell the product and I would suggest Wellington House (closest to you) if you really need this product and do not want to order direct from us due to the current circumstances.

Again, my apologies and we will get things corrected.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you again Josh! your the Backbone to that company I hope they treat you well!


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Terry - I responded in another thread, but to answer your question specifically about Superfilm - there is not another product in the market that I know of that leaves this waterbased screen print effect.
> 
> We have several distributors that resell the product and I would suggest Wellington House (closest to you) if you really need this product and do not want to order direct from us due to the current circumstances.
> 
> Again, my apologies and we will get things corrected.


Thanks a gain Josh I had to call Stahls again this time A diff lady awnsered and was very polite, it still took a couple of days but I finally got my money back, as for Wellington house i cant order from them what are the other suppliers that sell your products?


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

XstreamGraffiX said:


> Ok just had another bad experience with this company and as I praise Josh for trying to save his customers I will never do business here again The customer service was extremely rude! especially the one who handled the credit department. Stahls had once again Denied my Credit card but took the money off, I got the run around for a while ended up calling my credit card company and they said that stahls needed to let go of the money and send a fax. Stahls Credit department would not send a fax and got really frustrated on the phone, like this was all my fault! She said whats the number on the card and said she would call them and hung up! I like the Super film by Stahls, Because I can heat it at 400 Deg and press hard for 20 sec for a screen print feel, does anyone else know another company that has a similar film?


Hey Terry,

Are you still having trouble with Stahls ? I am thinking about ordering from them but I want to make sure they are still providing a good product and service. Thanks


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

You can't blame Stahls for someone who does not read and follow the directions. They have very good products.


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

forwill said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> Are you still having trouble with Stahls ? I am thinking about ordering from them but I want to make sure they are still providing a good product and service. Thanks


They were happy to send me free samples.


----------

